

An algorithm to reconstruct pixel art images - atum47
https://www.facebook.com/victorqribeiro/videos/2021533927867372/
Here&#x27;s a preview of something I&#x27;ve been working, it&#x27;s an algorithm to reconstruct pixel art images.
The algorithm first detects the relative &quot;size&quot; of the pixel in that particular image, then it redraws it filtering the noise, to get rid of artifacts cause by compression or interpolation due to scaling.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;victorqribeiro&#x2F;videos&#x2F;2021533927867372&#x2F;<p>Above is the video of the algorithm working. The audio is in portuguese but I&#x27;m not saying anything important; just describing the algorithm. I think soon enough I&#x27;ll be uploading the source code to my git account.
======
atum47
I did wrote a text here with a link to the video, I don't know where it went.

